# Trị mụn tận gốc tại Quy Nhơn không nên bỏ lỡ



## Diva Spa (4/11/20)

*Bạn luôn phải lo lắng với việc làm sao loại bỏ hoàn toàn các nốt mụn mà không làm tình trạng mụn trở nên nặng hơn. Bạn đang tìm kiếm một địa chỉ trị mụn tại Quy Nhơn đảm bảo an toàn và hiệu quả. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu một cơ sở thẩm mỹ, làm đẹp với dịch vụ điều trị mụn chất lượng cao, chuẩn y khoa tại Quy Nhơn thông qua bài viết sau đây nhé!*
*Vì sao cần lựa chọn những địa chỉ trị mụn uy tín*




_Cần tìm các cơ sở uy tín để điều trị mụn an toàn, hiệu quả_
Các chuyên gia hàng đầu về da liễu đã nhận định rằng, việc điều trị mụn là cả một quá trình kéo dài, nên cần tìm kiếm các địa chỉ, cơ sở uy tín giúp trị mụn là điều vô cùng quan trọng:

– Có rất nhiều loại mụn khác nhau, và mỗi loại mụn sẽ có những phương pháp điều trị khác nhau. Vì thế, nếu bạn tự ý nặn mụn tại nhà, hoặc lựa chọn những cơ sở trị mụn giá rẻ, không có giấy phép hoạt động sẽ dẫn gây ra những hậu quả đáng tiếc: tình trạng mụn nặng hơn, thâm dai dẳng, sẹo lồi, sẹo lõm, mặt rỗ,…

– Mỗi người sẽ có những làn da khác nhau: dau dầu, da khô, da nhạy cảm,…và cần được chuẩn đoán tình trạng da để đưa ra những phương pháp, liệu trình phù hơn, nhằm đảm bảo việc phục hồi và tái tạo da diễn ra theo đúng phác đồ điều trị, giúp rút ngắn quá trình điều trị mụn.

– Nên tìm kiếm những địa chỉ trị mụn có cơ sở vật chất tốt, với trang thiết bị kỹ thuật hiện đại để đảm bảo hiệu quả của toàn bộ quá trình điều trị mụn.
_*Các tiêu chí để xem xét lựa chọn một cơ sở nặn mụn*_

Quy trình nặn mụn đảm bảo vệ sinh
Được thực hiện bởi các chuyên gia về da liễu
Trang thiết bị kỹ thuật, cơ sở vật chất hiện đại

*Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA – Địa chỉ trị mụn tại Quy Nhơn uy tín hàng đầu*




_Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA Quy Nhơn – Địa chỉ trị mụn uy tín tại Quy Nhơn_
Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA là địa chỉ làm đẹp hàng đầu tại Việt Nam với gần 50 chi nhánh trải dài khắp đất nước Việt Nam, cung cấp các dịch vụ thẩm mỹ – làm đẹp – chăm sóc da chất lượng cao, mang lại hiệu quả nhanh chóng.

– Đội ngũ y bác sĩ tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA là những chuyên gia hàng đầu về lĩnh vực da liễu, với kiến thức và kinh nghiệm dày dặn. Các y bác sĩ tại đây sẽ thăm khám làn da, từ đó đưa ra phác đồ điều trị cùng những phương pháp phù hợp với làn da.

– Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên tại DIVA đều được đào tạo chuẩn Quốc tế về các kiến thức về da liễu, cách chăm sóc da, giúp khách hàng yên tâm hơn khi đến điều trị mụn.

– Cơ sở vật chất, trang thiết bị kỹ thuật hiện đại, tiên tiến với không gian làm đẹp sang trọng tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho khách hàng khi đến trải nghiệm.





_Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA Quy Nhơn có cơ sở vật chất, trang thiết bị hiện đại_
– Đầu tư ứng dụng các công nghệ hỗ trợ điều trị mụn chất lượng cao được chuyển giao từ nước ngoài như Tây Ban Nha, Hàn Quốc, Hoa Kỳ: công nghệ Peel da, công nghệ 4F, Plasma lạnh,…giúp trị mụn hiệu quả không để lại thâm mụn, tình trạng sẹo rỗ,…

– Chi phí điều trị mụn tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA sẽ phụ thuộc vào tình trạng mụn của mỗi người, tuy nhiên giá thành đảm bảo sẽ phù hợp với nhu cầu của từng khách hàng. Mức giá điều trị luôn được công khai và cam kết không phát sinh trong quá trình điều trị.
Với những ưu điểm vượt trội trên, Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA đã trở thành lựa chọn hàng đầu của khách hàng khi tìm kiếm địa chỉ trị mụn tại Quy Nhơn.
*>>>Xem thêm: **Địa chỉ phun môi uy tín tại Quy Nhơn*
*Quy trình trị mụn chuẩn y khoa tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA Quy Nhơn *
Điều trị mụn tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA Quy Nhơn với 9 bước chuẩn y khoa của Bộ Y Tế, đảm bảo an toàn – hiệu quả – nhanh chóng và tiết kiệm.

*Bước 1: Thăm khám da và tư vấn, đưa ra phác đồ điều trị phù hợp*

Khách hàng khi đến với Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA Quy Nhơn sẽ được các chuyên gia thăm khám da và đưa ra phác đồ điều trị phù hợp với làn da.






*Bước 2: Vệ sinh và làm sạch làn da*

Làm sạch da bằng nước tẩy trang và sữa rửa mặt thiên nhiên không tạo bọt, phù hợp với từng loại da.






*Bước 3: Tẩy tế bào chết, loại bỏ sừng dày*

Sử dụng tẩy tế bào chết chuyên dụng giúp làm sạch sâu các lỗ chân lông, loại bỏ các tế bào da chết, sừng dày trên bề mặt.






*Bước 4: Xông hơi, hút dầu nhờn*

Thoa tinh dầu thiên nhiên và massage da để cơ mặt giãn nở. Sau đó xông hơi hút bã nhờn, đẩy mụn ẩn, kích thích mở lỗ chân lông để lấy nhân mụn dễ dàng hơn






*Bước 5: Lấy nhân mụn*

Lấy nhân mụn bằng các dụng cụ nặn mụn chuyên dụng, được sát khuẩn và vô trùng sạch sẽ, đảm bảo vệ sinh.






*Bước 6: Phun oxy sát khuẩn da*

Sau khi nặn mụn, các kỹ thuật viên sẽ tiến hành phun oxy để sát khuẩn làn da, tiêu diệt các vi khuẩn gây mụn.






*Bước 7: Tiến hành peel mụn*

Tiến hành peel mụn bằng các sản phẩm chuyên dụng và tùy theo mức độ mụn mà bác sĩ sẽ áp dụng phương pháp điều trị phù hợp.






*Bước 8: Thoa serum mụn *

Sau bước peel mụn, chuyên viên sẽ thoa serum để dưỡng da






*Bước 9: Dặn dò khách hàng *

Khách hàng khi sử dụng dịch vụ điều trị mụn tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA sẽ được hướng dẫn cách chăm sóc da tại nhà hiệu quả hơn.






*Khách hàng sau khi trải nghiệm dịch vụ tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA*
Để có thể chứng minh Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA là địa chỉ trị mụn tốt nhất tại Quy Nhơn, sau đây là hình ảnh của những khách hàng sau khi trải nghiệm dịch vụ điều trị mụn.


















*Còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không đến ngay Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA – địa chỉ trị mụn tại Quy Nhơn để trải nghiệm dịch vụ trị mụn an toàn hiệu quả, chuẩn y khoa. Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi qua số hotline 19006689 để được tư vấn miễn phí.
Thẩm mỹ viện Diva ( Diva Spa) – Chuỗi thẩm mỹ lớn hàng đầu tại Việt Nam chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ như phun môi collagen, phun mày ombre, phun mày tán bột, trị nám, tẩy nốt ruồi, … uy tín hàng đầu tại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA

– Hotline đặt lịch & Tư vấn: 1900 6689

– Website: vienthammydiva.vn

– Chuỗi cơ sở Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA

– Email: info@vienthammydiva.vn*


----------

